# Brunton Glorb: Good, Bad, Hopeless?



## Steelwolf (Aug 3, 2003)

Just trying to find some info on the Glorb. Quite interesting that it says you don't need a mantle. How does it generate the light then? Does anyone have it? How does it perform with and without a mantle? Is it really as bright as a 60W incandescent light (even without the mantle?)

Thanks.


----------



## Saaby (Aug 3, 2003)

Looks like to me candle mode isn't all that great, more like "This will still give you light when your mantle poops out" mode...


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 6, 2003)

Looks like not many people have tried this particular lantern. 

Saaby: Yeah, I'm thinking that there is probably a metal mesh around the gas jets. If there is a mantle, it would probably wrap around the mesh. The mesh would glow when heated, but probably not as good as when there is a mantle.


----------



## Azreal911 (Aug 7, 2003)

i saw this online and that was it. I was basically comparing it to the primus easy lite which i ended up getting. Reason i didn't like it was that it runs on those small lighter butane tanks for fill ups and only lasts like 2 hrs on max, plus those small cans are like around $4cdn around here. as for the primus their small canisters last like 6 hrs on max and the tanks go for 5-6cdn. i'd choose long life over bringing any extra tanks on a camping trip. Also to run it without a mantle is just a waste if it's as bright as a candle, that'll be when i whip out my candle lantern instead with 70cents uco candles that last 9 hrs. I'd always bring my KL3/G2 (it's not recommended to go camping with just a lantern) with me for camping so there is really no advantages for that brunton lantern if i wreck the mantle. One more problem i can think of is that they might not let you in with that on the airport because it contains a pressurized canister for butane and you can't remove it. the other lanterns at least you can buy the cartridges at a nearby camping store when you land, they are everywhere and are universal between brands i found. the camping gaz and the msr and the primus cartridges all have the same sizing for the threads and nozzle.


----------



## zackhugh (Aug 7, 2003)

One was supposedly shipped to me on 7/22 but has yet to show up (seller neglected to use delivery confirmation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif ). I'll post my impressions if and when I ever get it.


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 10, 2003)

zackhugh: Thanks. I await your review. And also, if you could post size comparison pics? Also, I wanted to find out how big is the on board tank is, ie, if you had say a 150gm/275ml bottle, how many refills can you make?

Azreal911: I can see your point. Can you point me to the review that mentioned it runs like a candle when used without a mantle? 

I thought that this might be a better lantern to get in terms of universal use. One should be able to get lighter refill cans anywhere in the world, but some types of camping stove butane cans are not so easily available. Had a friend fly all the way to Oz for a camping trip and almost couldn't find his particular type of gas can. (Of course from what I understand, it appears his stove is really old and that many stoves now use a standardised/universal connection and feature a stop valve, but still...) A lot a hard work calling up a dozen camping supply shops before finally being able to find one that had a few left.

As for travelling with stoves with fuel tanks, I was told that we need to empty it and let it dry for a day, then secure it in a thick plastic bag (garbage bag would do). Though that was for a whitegas stove, I'm sure it can apply to the Glorb too.


----------



## Azreal911 (Aug 11, 2003)

oh i just took saaby's comments for running like a candle mode. i'm just thinking the wire mesh would glow but nowhere near or even close to the brightness of a lantern with a mantle. and as for your friend looking like crazy for the gas cartridges, is his lantern running on tanks that you need to pierce? those are not that common around here only 2-3 three stores carry them while the ones with the universal connection with stop valves you can get them at any hardware stores in canada with a camping section basically. oh and i'm still waiting for the review on this interesting lantern also!


----------



## Saaby (Aug 11, 2003)

I searched google for about 15 minutes and came up with 1 or 2 links that gave me the impression that candle mode is just that...burns about like a candle, or a butane lighter without a mantle ;-)


----------



## zackhugh (Aug 11, 2003)

OK, I got my Glorb last Friday (they sent it Parcel Post instead of Priority Mail like they claimed, which explains the delay). I promptly managed to break a mantle after improperly attaching it and piercing the mesh. I'll try to get comparison pictures later (I guess the best size comparison would be next to a flashlight of some sort--Inova X5T, Surefire, etc.). 

My impressions: Good compact size (though was a little bigger than I expected), but the brightness isn't anything like a full-size lantern. It's adequate, but more effective as mood or ambiance lighting--this will be a tradeoff of size/weight vs. brightness vs. fuel type. The base has three legs that fold out for extra stability, but it's still not terribly solid and can tip over fairly easily, IMO. It fueled up easily and operation isn't too complicated (once I read the instructions--I never seem to learn). The brightness in mantle mode is adjustable and can be lowered for what I think will be long run times. The candle mode I'll have to look at again once the mantle breaks but I don't think it will be terribly useful. It's better than complete darkness, but you will definitely want a mantle on there.

Overall I think it's worth it. I paid about $40 plus $4 shipping. It's not as bright as I would like it to be, but it works and it fills a niche use for me. I'll try to get size comparisons and beam shots unless someone who also has one can get to this first. I didn't do an extended runtime test so I don't know how long it will run on one fill. 

This wasn't meant to be a comprehensive review of the Glorb, but if anyone has questions I can try to answer them.

Respectfully,


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 11, 2003)

Steve: They say it is as bright as a 60W incandescent house light when used with a mantle. Could you post some comparison shots with a table lamp? Also, how big a bottle of lighter butane did you buy and how much do you estimate is left of that after one fill? As for the size comparison, I think I went through a site that mentioned the dimensions. Just got to find it. But yeah, a picture with a common flashlight in front would be great.

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Azreal911 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmm if its equivalent to a 60w bulb that would be more than enough for a camping area light. My primus says it's equivalent of a 80w bulb and when i max it out, the darn thing just hurts to even stare at it. so 60w would be plenty bright in a pitch black setting in outdoor situations. it looks very neat as a one piece and much more compact than those huge colemans i'd hate to lug around.


----------



## zackhugh (Aug 12, 2003)

Is it really supposed to be as bright as a 60W bulb? I'm going to have to try this out just out of curiosity. I don't have a light meter so everything will have to be based on my opinion, I guess. I suppose in pitch darkness this lantern will seem brighter to me, but my recollection is that it really does not get as bright as a regular lantern, not least of which because the mantle is so small. I wonder if I somehow am limiting the brightness because I didn't attach the mantle well enough.

I just used a "regular sized" butane container (Blazer brand). I would have to check to see the quantity it comes with. It wasn't new when I filled the glorb and there is still a bunch left. I estimate I had it on the valve for about ten seconds or so. Brunton recommends only premium butane and to not overfill the reservoir. 

Maybe I'll do a runtime test first since this is relatively easy to do.


----------



## zackhugh (Aug 13, 2003)

I did a runtime test last night. It gave me fifty minutes of light on its brightest mantle setting and there appears to be a lot of fuel left. I will let it run again to see how much I can squeeze out of one tank filling.

With respect to the 60W brightness claim, all I know is my unit doesn't put out brightness anywhere close to that. Your mileage may vary. I wonder if different brands of butane make any difference.

In terms of size, it's a hair longer than a Pelican M6 and its diameter is approximately 2". Still no comparison shots yet.


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.russellsformen.com/03spring/bn-glorb.html

Found the advert. It was from AG Russell. I don't suppose you could post a "beam" shot showing both a 60W lamp and the Glorb running at full power side-by-side? 

And if I'm reading this correctly, you can get quite a few hours of maximum light from a standard lighter refill can, but only in 50min spurts? I'm guessing that after 50min, the remaining butane in the tank is too cold to provide proper pressure to support full power?


----------



## zackhugh (Aug 14, 2003)

I think I caused some confusion by neglecting an important point so let me clarify my earlier post. I previously ran the Glorb for only 50 minutes because I was getting bored, not because it ran out of fuel. I just finished running it again for another 40 minutes, so I would think you could expect to get an hour and a half on one fill. The instructions warn about overfilling the tank, but maybe you could get more run time if you push it. It looked like it was gradually dimming over the last 10 minutes or so but it dramatically dimmed in the last minute. Good to have a backup light for that eventuality, but this is no problem for CPF'ers.

Sorry about not having something more compelling like photos, but I'll have to borrow a better camera for this. I'm guessing that the 60W brightness is overstated for advertising purposes, but then again, I haven't actually compared them side to side. I could also have screwed something up (possible) or gotten a lemon (also possible). I don't suppose anyone else bought one for additional comparison.


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for what you're doing, Steve. Really wanted to find out more about this light because it looks really nice and small and would be a nice item to add to my collection of lights which can also be used (unlike some purchases I made in the past). Would probably have gotten it sooner, but shipping from the US is not cheap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Hope we get a "beam" shot soon, but don't worry about it if it is too much trouble. Thanks again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Aug 14, 2003)

I was trying to figure out if anyone was paying attention since I seem to be a "thread-killer". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif But I know at least you're interested, Steelwolf, so I'll try and get off my lazy butt and do some pictures. 

It's a nice little lantern and I like it, but hard-core campers might be hard-pressed with the relatively low light output. And if you're out of the US you're going to pay more than I did ($44 incl. shipping).


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Steve!!! You there?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Not /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif are you?? 

Get off your lazy butt and do some pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

But only if you have time, alright? If not, don't worry about it.


----------

